# new section request pole - photography



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

does microskiff.com need a photography section... vote now.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

This would be a great resorce for everyone into photography. It allows everyone to share and trade information about cameras. Also a good idea for people wanting to take there pictures to the next level!

-Richard


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am undecided. Maybe if the intent was more well defined I would lean one way or another.

Perhaps a photography gallery that was microskiff focused.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Aye! Anything that adds to the amount of boat porn on the web is a good thing!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm leaning the other way, like microskiffers only allowed to post but I would like to see their full range of work like Toms western adventures and such.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Also this could be used as a "how to" section to help people set up there cameras. Like how to change the settings to allow you to get better pictures.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Also this could be used as a "how to" section to help people set up there cameras.  Like how to change the settings to allow you to get better pictures.


At what point should you be going to a photography forum instead?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > Also this could be used as a "how to" section to help people set up there cameras.  Like how to change the settings to allow you to get better pictures.
> 
> 
> At what point should you be going to a photography forum instead?


When talking about Saturation Levels, and Contrast rather than how big the feesh is.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Photography seems to be a common interest that many of us use our skiffs for. Much like hunting is. If someone is not interested they can easily pass up that section. 
I would appreciate the addition of the section as I am sure many others would.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Photography seems to be a common interest that many of us use our skiffs for. Much like hunting is. If someone is not interested they can easily pass up that section.
> I would appreciate the addition of the section as I am sure many others would.


Me too. Another addiction is just what I need. Plus I think we could have canoeman as the moderator. I love his posts/pics

-T


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think we need a spelling section also, I believe it is poll not pole. LOL ;D. Just messing with you.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I was waiting for someone to notice my pun... sorry, sometime I have a "brit" or dry sense of humor... ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

It will just make this form that much harder to read on a smart phone.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> It will just make this form that much harder to read on a smart phone.



If your phone's smart enough, it wouldn't make a difference. ;D

I'm always on here using my iPhone.
Another section wouldn't change a thing on how it functions.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I think it's a great idea as long as no one photographs their pole and posts the pictures....unless it has artististic merit of course. LMAO


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

absolutely. I enjoy looking at photos from most of yall. and a few of you are extremely talented in the photo arena, what better way to show case some of our "other" talents...however I would want a beer drinking section so I could show case my ONLY talent.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] Off Topic [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Here you GO!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Good stuff.

I will start a thread when I get some good shots with my new camera once I figure out how to use it properly.


----------

